# Advice on what else to apply to



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2019)

I sincerely just *cannot* handle all that's coming for presentation in January and February.

I've been applying to receptionist, mail room, administrative assistant jobs, in my area. No luck! What should I be putting on my resume that highlight similar Target skills to boost my chances?

What other jobs should I be searching for?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Dec 17, 2019)

Use LinkedIn. You can be a Mgr with a strong sales/creative style.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Dec 17, 2019)

Call center or appointment center are good jobs to apply. Also go a bit farther than your area to get good jobs. Or try Uber, Avon and Doordash in the mean time until you get something more stable if that tired of Tarshit. Also I wish you good luck!!!!


----------



## oath2order (Dec 17, 2019)

Tarshitsucks said:


> Call center or appointment center are good jobs to apply. Also go a bit farther than your area to get good jobs. Or try Uber, Avon and Doordash in the mean time until you get something more stable if that tired of Tarshit. Also I wish you good luck!!!!



Fuck, I did not think of call center. Thank you.

Would totally Uber if I could drive.

working on that.


----------



## hufflepuff (Dec 19, 2019)

Look into insurance companies on Indeed, that's where I'm headed (customer service), and they talked to me a lot about coming from retail and how different it is but that a lot of them made that switch too. 

I honestly don't know anything about resumes, so I don't know if this is considered good advice... but I went on one of those template/builder websites for mine. I didn't actually use my resume from them as they'd charge and I think the templates break, _but_ on the trial version they have a section where you enter in your previous job titles and it gives you a million possible descriptions for it. So I used that for inspiration (and reworded) for almost all of my job history. It really helped me write it.


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 19, 2019)

I also used a resume builder. Also pay to print, but I just "edited" the sections, copied then pasted into a word processing program and fixed the formatting.

I'm currently in car sales, the skills transferred over.

Try a temp agency that has long term assignments or temp to hire. I got a lot of experience and variety that way when I first entered the job market.


----------



## Send me a sign (Dec 19, 2019)

2020 US Census is going into full hiring mode. It may get your foot in the door for future government position, too. Good luck on your search


----------



## commiecorvus (Dec 20, 2019)

Post office, federal jobs, the military hires a lot of civilians, state jobs on all kinds of levels, check to see what your city has to offer as well.
School districts also have a lot of support positions.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Dec 20, 2019)

oath2order said:


> I sincerely just *cannot* handle all that's coming for presentation in January and February.
> 
> I've been applying to receptionist, mail room, administrative assistant jobs, in my area. No luck! What should I be putting on my resume that highlight similar Target skills to boost my chances?
> 
> What other jobs should I be searching for?


Try going on the dole for a while.


----------



## Marcellow (Dec 20, 2019)

Send me a sign said:


> 2020 US Census is going into full hiring mode. It may get your foot in the door for future government position, too. Good luck on your search



I second this. They’re hiring a lot!


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Dec 20, 2019)

My response to this is, what do/did you like about the Target job?  Interaction with guests?  Handling product?  (And if that's a thing you liked, soft or hard lines?  Market?)  Being on the floor or in the back room?  Cashiering, either as your main work center or jumping on a lane?  Increasing basket size?

Then, look for something else that capitalizes on those likes.  Customer service, other retail, restaurant (front of the house, server, back of the house, depending on your preferences), banking industry - so many possibilities.


----------



## Yetive (Dec 20, 2019)

I just got a postcard today to work for census.  2020census.gov/jobs


----------



## Tessa120 (Dec 20, 2019)

If you ever did backup (I know that OPU usually doesn't), then you have money handling skills.  Your SFS means you had access to addresses, so you've handled and secured clients' confidential information.  You've dealt with seasonals, so you have mentored and trained new employees.  Just being on the floor, you've educated customers about the brand to incite excitement (yeah, that came from the resume builder) and upsold.  Flip side, non-retail you've educated customers on business products/services.  Creative problem solving, and formulating solutions to problems at hand and implementing those solutions immediately.  Inventory placement and management.  If you've worked any of the power equipment, that's a point.  Conflict resolution.  Time management.


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2019)

I applied to part-time hotel front desk.

I didn't even get an interview.

It's fucking part-time.


----------



## qmosqueen (Dec 30, 2019)

Data entry jobs are good to start or mailroom for big corporations in downtown


----------



## oath2order (Dec 30, 2019)

I have a new tactic.


----------



## happygoth (Dec 30, 2019)

I know there are many different factors involved, and some parts of the country may have it easier than others, but in New England finding a job is a bitch, even in retail. I never received a call or even a rejection email from 99.9% of the places I applied. LinkedIn was no help. Posting my resume on Career Builder and Monster just got me spam emails.

Of course, once Target called (after my third or maybe fourth time applying) and I interviewed and got the job, THEN another big retailer called. I waffled between the two but decided to stick with Target. The pluses were a shorter commute and less aggravation (the other job was a supervisory position) - the big minus turned out to be hours.   I still feel I made the right call, but the hours situation is a real bitch sometimes.

Hang in there and keep applying!


----------



## Motorhead (Dec 31, 2019)

Amazon warehouse $15/hr. Keep in mind that there's many different types and size of warehouses.

I work at a prime now warehouse(2-hour delivery bags) full time 11.5 hour shifts, 3 and 4 days a week(rotating)

Good medical benefits: Blue Cross Blue Shield or Aetna. 10% coinsurance.

Unpaid time off: 80 hours per year(no rollover)
PTO: 48 hours every year(no rollover)
Vacation: 40 hours first year(you can rollover), 4 weeks(160 hours max accrual).


----------



## Militantagnostic (Dec 31, 2019)

If you don't mind harsh jail time, you could always sling rocks. Schools always need people, especially if you live in a large district (paraprofessionals, assistants, cafeteria staff, clerical, etc.)


----------



## Chunk Dog (Jan 1, 2020)

Securitas is always hiring security officers. Easy breezy job, and stable schedules.


----------



## ManMythMachine (Jan 14, 2020)

oath2order said:


> Fuck, I did not think of call center. Thank you.
> 
> Would totally Uber if I could drive.
> 
> working on that.


My wife works at a call center. She worked at the center for a while but now she transitioned and works from home. I work at a Spot DC 3 days a week and she works from home so it's a win win for together time. Almost like we're both semi-retired!


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 3, 2020)

Per OPs request, locking thread.


----------

